# Vail in 10 days!!!



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Skip the front side of Vail (where all the ladies in their fur coats hang out) and head out to any of their bowls or peak tops. I wish I could give you better information, but I only spent one day at Vail and I was lost the entire time (its freaking HUGE)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Vail has gotten it's fair share of snow and opened big. The base is there. Conditions will vary depending on snowfall. Fortunately we seem to be in a snowy pattern this month so chances are it'll be good.

As for Tarzanman's advice, it's a bit off. Definitely hit the back bowls and Blue Sky on a pow day. First thing. They will get tracked out fast, but if you've never done it, you need to hit it. After that, you can get quite a bit of powder laps by lapping the frontside trees. Everyone goes after the bowls and such and the frontside pretty much gets ignored. So while the rest of the mountain is tracked you can still get freshies frontside. Makes for a nice easy run to the bar too...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Vail has gotten it's fair share of snow and opened big. The base is there. Conditions will vary depending on snowfall. Fortunately we seem to be in a snowy pattern this month so chances are it'll be good.
> 
> As for Tarzanman's advice, it's a bit off. Definitely hit the back bowls and Blue Sky on a pow day. First thing. They will get tracked out fast, but if you've never done it, you need to hit it. After that, you can get quite a bit of powder laps by lapping the frontside trees. Everyone goes after the bowls and such and the frontside pretty much gets ignored. So while the rest of the mountain is tracked you can still get freshies frontside. Makes for a nice easy run to the bar too...


+1 for this advice.

Also to hit the backbowls study the map before getting there and have a gameplan for which lifts to string together to get you to the back as fast as you can. Don't think that studying the maps while on the lift for your first run of the day will be enough. There is around 33 lifts at vail and a crap ton of terrain.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

It show the back bowls as being mostly blacks this will be my first time out west. Are they really that difficult? I'm from the Midwest an can ride anything here but I understand there is a HUGE difference between here and there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Trail difficulty is rated per resort off the most difficult to easiest terrain at that resort it is not universal. Why be scared of something just shred it.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Trail difficulty is rated per resort off the most difficult to easiest terrain at that resort it is not universal. Why be scared of something just shred it.


I understand how it works I was just looking for peoples opinions on the terrain! I will be with my brother who has only ridden 10 give or take and I no he can't just go shred it. So any opinions would be great. Thanks for the input on the back both and the tree guys!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why would someone want to reveal on a public forum, an area that's usually looked over?

Kinda pisses me off....

Go to the back and leave the front alone


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> Why would someone want to reveal on a public forum, an area that's usually looked over?
> 
> Kinda pisses me off....
> 
> Go to the back and leave the front alone



Get used to it, people can't keep their shut! I remember when the news gave away my FREE parking spot at Vail, I was so goddamn pissed I wanted to punch the reporter in the face numerous times!! I had parked there for years and only a handfull of people knew about it, after the story the lot was full and a month later Vail put up No Skier Parking signs! It still pisses me off when I go to Vail, but what can you do?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

This forum reaches a hell of a lot more people then the Vail news. 

I think I'm mostly surprised about who said it.

Maybe I'm just butt hurt because Vail is my favorite local place to hit and I've put a lot of effort and gas money into finding sick spots at Vail and now some out of towner has a heads up for free. Fuck that

Anyways, I'm not giving this thread any more free bumps. This thread can burn


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah but the news reached the local fuckers who fucked it up for me!! 
I hear what your saying, its a bummer. There should be a rule about terrain advice, figure it out yourself!


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

come on now it wasn't like a specific point was given to find the good trees. You know as well as I do with the enormity that is Vail that some of the good stashes of trees aren't necessarily the easiest to find anyway for people new to the resort.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL, greedy you guys are. Ive never been there but now I know your secret spots.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> This forum reaches a hell of a lot more people then the Vail news.
> 
> I think I'm mostly surprised about who said it.
> 
> ...


Mate thats a pretty shit attitude. If I was going on a trip to a mountain somewhere I would hope that people on this forum would be cool enough to give me a few inside tips on where to find the best pow. 

Besides Vail at Christmas. The op will need all the help he can get


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

I will always give someone the heads up on some good runs that you would be able to find on a map, but as far as where the best pow is, you're on your own.


----------



## Otto Maddox (Aug 26, 2010)

AdrenalinPlease said:


> LOL, greedy you guys are.


the majority of the boarding and ski world doesnt come to your backyard each winter though....


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Should be a show,...... "as in person"..... don't tell policy! I'm not givin' up the goods on a public forum.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2010)

roremc said:


> Mate thats a pretty shit attitude. If I was going on a trip to a mountain somewhere I would hope that people on this forum would be cool enough to give me a few inside tips on where to find the best pow.
> 
> Besides Vail at Christmas. The op will need all the help he can get


Soo.. Are you saying it's gonna be busy?  I'm just messin I no it's gonna be packed and I do need all the help I can get I probly won't be in the trees much ne way Milo so no worries there. Just the rest of the out of towners. I bet from here on out every time you go there all your "secret" spots will be all tracked out. In all honesty I bet you won't even notice a difference so your really getting worked up for nothing man just relax. 
That sucks about the parking spot tho I would be really pissed about that as well.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I rode Vail today and it was pretty amazing in the morning(especially in the back bowls) before it got tracked out. Lift lines were relatively short too. Have fun next week. I'll be back in the area the last week of January for our 2nd trip and would kill for another day like today was.


----------



## AdrenalinPlease (Dec 15, 2010)

Otto Maddox said:


> the majority of the boarding and ski world doesnt come to your backyard each winter though....


I guess you have a point, on the bright side you dont have to travel to get the shizznit since its in your backyard.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

TGR has outed the frontside of Vail for long time. They have about 10 billion more visitors there than this site ever will. So sorry about that. Plus Vail is fun, but it is the same 'ol Blue Vail. On a powder day, almost everything in bounds is a Blue run, not a Diamond. The thing is most people just can't get away from the Bowls and Blue Sky. Which are great areas for sure. I don't think the gaper side is ever going to have the devotion that the Bowls and Blue Sky do.

Now, if you want to go out the gates, you got a whole different ball game...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Just ignore Milo's complaints. Some locals are just shills and want to have it both ways.

Sure, he whines and bitches about crowds and tourists at his 'local' spot, but there wouldn't be a resort with lifts without all the visitors pumping money into the local economy.

Milo should either move out to the boonies in BFE where he can have entire mountain ranges to himself, or stfu.


----------



## kaloprofile (Dec 12, 2010)

*Vail*

I am heading to vail this week and hope to shred all the pow i hear they are getting. Looking forward to all the snow and beer and beer and snow. Last season had the best pow in niseko japan and between colorado and california this year I think it's good times again. see you fellaz and bunnies in the trees. enjoy.


----------

